# Baby Deer



## rooster fish (Aug 14, 2011)

Just wondering how often should you feed a baby deer.


----------



## thomas gose (Aug 15, 2011)

I feed it as often as possible! everytime i have company over thats what i serve!


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 15, 2011)

Um.. Depending on how old it is Id say every couple hours.
And Im guessing you know to not feed it milk from the fridge


----------



## Donnie Reid (Aug 15, 2011)

I got one and when i frist got it she was about a month old i warm the milk like you would do for a baby and gave her a bottle every 3hrs hope this helps


----------



## dtala (Aug 15, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> Um.. Depending on how old it is Id say every couple hours.
> And Im guessing you know to not feed it milk from the fridge



I'm a Alabama permitted rehabber and all I feed is milk from the fridge, plain old red cap, whole milk ya feed the kids. A lot of deer farmers are feeding whole milk as you have almost no probs with the runs or bloating with it. And you cannot overfeed with it and kill a fawn like you can with formula/replacement milks.

feeding schedule depends on age. Every 2-4 hours round the clock till it takes 2 oz every time. Every 6 hours after that, try to get it taking 4-6 oz per feeding. 

Wipe it butt to stimulate it to poop at least twice a day...if ya don't it will die. Period.

Get to a permitted rehabber as fast as possible, like yesterday. If you don't know what to do the longer YOU keep it the better chance of injuring it's gastro system and killing it. I've been doing this for 30 years and I'd guess that 90% of fawns kept by amatuers die within 2 weeks.

  troy


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 15, 2011)

dtala said:


> I'm a Alabama permitted rehabber and all I feed is milk from the fridge, plain old red cap, whole milk ya feed the kids. A lot of deer farmers are feeding whole milk as you have almost no probs with the runs or bloating with it. And you cannot overfeed with it and kill a fawn like you can with formula/replacement milks.



hmm, interesting...
Everytime Ive heard of feeding young animals its always 
'NEVER fridge milk'

Learn something new every day


----------



## dtala (Aug 15, 2011)

I heard the same thing for years, but I can tell you that I'm doing it, along with a lot of deer farmers, with good results and fewer problems.

I try and learn something new every day....

  troy


----------



## rooster fish (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the information


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 16, 2011)

dtala said:


> I'm a Alabama permitted rehabber and all I feed is milk from the fridge, plain old red cap, whole milk ya feed the kids. A lot of deer farmers are feeding whole milk as you have almost no probs with the runs or bloating with it. And you cannot overfeed with it and kill a fawn like you can with formula/replacement milks.
> 
> feeding schedule depends on age. Every 2-4 hours round the clock till it takes 2 oz every time. Every 6 hours after that, try to get it taking 4-6 oz per feeding.
> 
> ...



See BLUE


----------



## rooster fish (Aug 21, 2011)

Deer is doing fine


See Black


----------



## dtala (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Hunter Haven (Aug 21, 2011)

dawg2 said:


> See BLUE





rooster fish said:


> Deer is doing fine
> 
> 
> See Black



Sorry, but that right there was funny>>>


----------

